# 4 tips to help you grow your YouTube channel



## Akarin (Oct 12, 2021)

Hey all. I just want to give you 4 tips that helped me grow my YouTube channel. I am not a YouTube expert at all but I found that these worked quite well to help me reach 4k subscribers over a year.





00:00 Intro 
00:48 Tip 1 
02:12 Tip 2 
03:32 Tip 3 
05:57 Tip 4


----------

